# Baby Bore!



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Baby No 2 arrived today at 1.30 p.m. Long and shitty labour again resulting in emergency C Section under general anesthetic 

Resulted in an perfect 8lb 7oz baby boy ;D Mother and baby doing great ;D

I am totally knackered as I've been awake for 40 hours now...

Off to bed

Jason


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Congratulations !

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Jackie X


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

What is it with everyone dropping sprogs at the moment??

Congratulations by the way - hope everyone is healthy (if a little tired).
Only 18 years before he'll be saying "Dad - can I borrow your car keys please"


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> What is it with everyone dropping sprogs at the moment??


Television must have been really crap 9 months ago, either that or there was lots of annual 'Holiday Sex' going on. ;D
Anyway congrats 8lb 7oz, wow that is some watermelon!  Good luck.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Congratz mate - and well done to the mrs. Hope you get some sleep before your little bundle of joy comes home to give you lots of happy nights of being awake 

Cheers,
phoTToniq


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice one Jason & Mum.
Speak to you soon.

Andy.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Jason - Congratulations!

As a supportive friend told me on the arrival of #2 "your life is already ruined so what difference does another one make!". Seriously two kids is defn not twice as hard as one - trust me 

Louise x


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Congrat Jason and Family on the new arrival , now we can fit that Jammer ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Another one? ;D

And DXN is waiting one too soon!!

The forum is becoming bigger all the time!!

All the best for a quick recovery to the wife Jason. And to the little one of course...welcome to this world! ;D


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

guys,

thanks for your comments ;D

Jonah, I'll be in touch 

Good luck to Andrew DXN as I'm sure he is next ;D

Jason


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Congratulations! Any thoughts on a name?

Maybe we should have a Baby Forum - there seems to be a heck of a lot of us either just had, about to have, or on the way....


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Congrats m8 ;D

I'm in the work in the at work from 7-9.30, hospital (via Tescos to pick up some other kind of crap she needs) from 10-12, back at work from 12.30-5.30, back to hospital from 5.30-9.00, back home to clear up dog drap cos we forgot about him all day, clear up the dead mice as the cats have decided to turn feral from lack of food, then do it all again today.

I'm feckng exhausted and he's not even home yet.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> guys,
> 
> thanks for your comments ;D
> 
> ...


I feel so left out, this is not fair! 

Hope all is well with all 4 of you! She should just have a zip sewn in for the third one mate 

She is so hacked of at the moment, fed up with it all. Soon I hope I will of course let you know.

Ps what started her off J ?? Any secrets I don't know of yet?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Ps what started her off J ?? Any secrets I don't know of yet?


Walking round MK did it for Esme


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> Ps what started her off J ?? Any secrets I don't know of yet?


Andrew we tried everything! as you may have noticed from the "please help me have a baby thread"

In the end I found 'inconvenience' the best method 

I was at an AGM for a charity that I am involved with which finished at around 12.30 a.m. got home had a drink and got into bed at 1.30 a.m. switched light off at 1.50 a.m.... 2.00a.m. she goes into labour and by 3.00 a.m. we were at the hospital I finally got into bed at 10.30 p.m. last night having been awake for 40 hours!!

Guaranteed to do the trick 'inconvenience'!! 

Jason

P.S.

Name is Hugo William Brice brother to Harrison Matthew Brice who is nearly 2...

Thanks again

Jason


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Aha...we found who Hugo is now!! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well done Mr and Mrs Jason, worth the wait eh ? Many congratulations to you both and the little lad too.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Congratulations, Jason.

Will you get them both in the back seats? 

Mark


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Shame about the C section.

My niece was born Csection.....everytime she leaves the house she climbs out the window..... ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS congrats!


----------

